# I am interested in becoming a Mass State Trooper



## w3llborn (Apr 5, 2009)

I am graduating from High School in a month and my goal is to become a Mass State Trooper when I am older, but I am not sure where to go now. Should I go to college and get a Masters Degree in Criminal Justice or should I join the Military? I know that the Military will definitely help in training and preparing for the Academy, but I also want to go to school and study Criminal Justice. What do you think would be the best thing to do in reaching my goal of State Trooper?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Join the military, and they'll pay for most of your degree.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

It is not either/or. You can and should do both


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

+1


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Join the Marines and then come home and go to college.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Take the test, but enlist (active or reserve) and get college done.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

work at mcdonalds and score high on the test


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

w3llborn said:


> I am graduating from High School in a month and my goal is to become a Mass State Trooper when I am older, but I am not sure where to go now. Should I go to college and get a Masters Degree in Criminal Justice or should I join the Military? I know that the Military will definitely help in training and preparing for the Academy, but I also want to go to school and study Criminal Justice. What do you think would be the best thing to do in reaching my goal of State Trooper?


Don't do either. Become an investment banker. I hear they're doing well these days. Plus, why would you want to be a Trooper? I heard they're a bunch of pretty boys who like to get their nails done.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

I wish you luck and give you credit for having a good goal. I agree the Military is the best route, but joining just to get a job is not the best idea. If you want to join the Military, and understand what it entails then I don't think you can do anything more admirable to serve our country. We have have many vets here on our Masscops including those who have already posted, and I'm not sure how we I could ever express how thankful I am to them for their dedication and service. On that note, if you choose the Military, once you get there you will see how dedicated these soldiers really are. You shouldn't join if it's just to be a State Trooper. I think you should pick some our vets brains here (as deranged as some are lol) and find out what it really means to be a soldier, and then make your decision.

Good Luck!!,


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

I was going to join the military but joined the Air Force instead.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Eh? Are you trying to be funny?....


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL it made me chuckle...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

GreenMachine said:


> I was going to join the military but joined the Air Force instead.


I just spit my water all over the place.............


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Come now....Just because our BMT is the shortest and we have civilians cater our chow....

THe Air Force is the only branch that where an Enlisted man salutes an Officer and the Officer is sent off to battle..... >> Smartest branch IMO


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

I did read in the Herald & The Globe that Troopers make much more than Investment Bankers. There are at least 2 or 3 columns a week on this very point.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

My advice: Take the steps necessary to get on first, then go for the degree. I'm sorry, but unless you have political connections to land a probation officer gig on the first whack (don't get me wrong, I love my local PO's but no one can deny there are politics there), spending upty thousand on a CJ might end up being worthless if you can never get on. 

Have you thought about any other Massachusetts LE agencies, civil service or otherwise, that you might want to work for? There are hundreds of others in this small state, and limiting yourself to only state police isn't all that smart. 

That said, the normal civil service towns only give vets absolute preference as compared to the MSP scoring. Like was previously said, don't join the military solely to get a job or soley to pay for college, but it wall not only give you all these, but will instill character traits beneficial to the world of Law Enforcement and push you physically and mentally to places you didn't even know existed.

My advice: 
1st step: Military (ony if you really want to do it...and remember USCG counts) 
2nd step: Keep taking tests...you ineligable until 21 anyways for most MA LEO jobs, so you may as well make the most of the meantime studying the ohter recommendations.
3rd Step: Work on you degree, preferably from a Quinn Bill approved program.


----------



## w3llborn (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you all who have responded. I think that I am going to continue my route of going to college and getting my Masters in Criminal Justice. Then after I will join the Army. I am not limiting myself to the State Police, it would just be my top choice. I honestly would be happy with being a cop anywhere, it is just been my life long dream.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

w3llborn said:


> Thank you all who have responded. I think that I am going to continue my route of going to college and getting my Masters in Criminal Justice. Then after I will join the Army. I am not limiting myself to the State Police, it would just be my top choice. I honestly would be happy with being a cop anywhere, it is just been my life long dream.


If you already have your undergrad degree, go into the Army as an officer, and they'll pay for your graduate degree. If you attend the online program at UMass-Lowell while on active duty, you'll have a Quinn-approved Master's degree when you get out, paid for by Uncle Sam.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

But the reality is that you need nothing but a GED and good score.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

j809 said:


> But the reality is that you need nothing but a GED and good score.


Don't forget, a driver's license also.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Your young so my guess is you have no "baggage" that would keep you planted in Mass. Getting a LE job in Mass. is quite difficult, but if you look in other parts of the country, they are hurting for qualified candidates. Even other New England State agencies may be something to consider.

I know of a handful of troopers that got on departments elsewhere (Florida, Phoenix, Baltimore), and worked there until they were able to land a job back home in Mass. This may be something to consider as well. 

Best of Luck, its nice to see a young guy with goals and direction for his future.


----------



## 0311 (Feb 3, 2009)

either go to college and then join the Marines as an officer and get out to join MASP or join the Marines as enlisted, then go to college when you get out. MASP is about 75% Marines. If you want to shine like the best you must join the best. 

Semper fi


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

0311 said:


> MASP is about 75% Marines.


What ass did you pull that fallacy out of?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

j809 said:


> work at mcdonalds and score high on the test


:L:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't check of caucason, pick other, and write in Anglo-American.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Roster Cogburn said:


> Don't check of caucason, pick other, and write in Anglo-American.


Wouldn't do it. You will pay for it later when they department asks why you lied on an application. Ask the Boston Firefighters who lost their jobs years ago for doing something like this.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

0311 said:


> either go to college and then join the Marines as an officer and get out to join MASP or join the Marines as enlisted, then go to college when you get out. MASP is about 75% Marines. If you want to shine like the best you must join the best.
> 
> Semper fi


75%? I'd venture 1/4 is a lot closer to the truth than 3/4.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Ask the Boston Firefighters who lost their jobs years ago for doing something like this.


The Malone brothers; they would have gotten away with it, if they didn't get greedy and again claim they were black for a lieutenant's exam.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> The Malone brothers; they would have gotten away with it, if they didn't get greedy and again claim they were black for a lieutenant's exam.


Wow, that's twisted.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Dont just limit yourself to MA. Its not *THAT* great of a place to work. I understand if you have family here etc. However, if you limit yourself from the start your set up for failure. Wait and see how many people take the CS test now that the MSP is on there. Its going to be nuts.


----------



## USArmyMP (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not a civilian cop. Just gonna put that out right away. I'm an MP in the Army, but I've got pretty much the same goal - MSP. I've been in Iraq for 11 months and for 5 or 6 of those months I've been taking college courses. The classes I've taken plus my military training (which certain colleges such as CTC -Central Texas College- will transfer over into college credits) I'm more than 2/3rd of the way through an associates degree in CJ. And all I've paid for are my books. If you decide to join up, it'll be good for you. Just remember, the Army will pay for your college classes, AS LONG AS YOU PASS THEM.

Which ever you decide to do, good luck.


----------



## USArmyMP (Mar 13, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Thank you for your service - you're doing all the right things.
> 
> Stay safe over there.


No need to thank me for doing something I love to do. You're more than welcome.


----------

